# Can a breastfed baby's stool be solid?



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Over the last few weeks, I've noticed that a couple of times, ds has had some solid stool in his diaper making it such that I could not just throw it in the diaper bin. As far as I know, he has had no solids and is exclusively breastfed. He's 8 mos. Is this what happens as they get older? The stool just solidifies or could it be that he's gotten solid food somehow? TIA!!


----------



## Sali (Sep 30, 2005)

DS had a solid stool this afternoon (he's about 3 mos.)--it's his first, and he seemed a bit constipated (didn't poop yesterday and usually does every day)...I'm wondering if it's a lack of something in my diet or maybe some mild dehydration due to the warmer weather? He's exclusively breastfed, no solids...
waiting to see what everyone says...







:


----------



## Pen (Jul 23, 2005)

My dd's stool became formed when she was about eight mos. She was ebf and was not constipated. I was wondering the same thing at the time but later found out that stool normally becomes formed at that time anyway - even before solids.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My daughter's stool became solid around that time, but my son's was still runny. I think that the difference was their systems-- my son did not digest anything other than breastmilk well, and was not ready to digest solid foods until he was much older. My daughter had a much easier time of it, her digestive tract was more mature than her brother's.


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

My 8 month old had a few in a row with quite a bit of solidness....like thick peanut butter, really. But now he's back to the more familiar watery consistency. So in my case, I'm thinking maybe it was warmer weather and slight dehydration, since it went back to "normal". Oh, and he also seemed to have to strain a tiny bit to pass those more solid poops, but not at all to the point where it was concerning. Just something I noticed.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

My 4 month old had solid stools when she had a cold, because she couldn't swallow very well because of the phlegm. My doctor said she was a bit dehydrated, and prescribed a decongestant so she could eat well. I don't know about older kids. I can't remember the poop of my oldest!


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it all depends on the kid. Some kids only go every few days, my DS goes every day at 10 and 4 like clockwork.

His stools were still runny until just recently and if he's been nursing a lot, they still are.

But, I do remember a couple of times that I had scenarios just like yours.

Probably nothing to worry about if he's been nursing like normal.


----------

